# Trooper on 7news, 6o'clock...



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

At a MVA. Nothing very interesting.
But man!... She was so cute... She can subdue me anytime.. can someone give her my number


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....Men.... :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Badge bunny! :lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I wanna see a Dunngie pic on Masscops!!! Fully festooned with all the appropriate and relevant regalia!!!! :!:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

40th MPOC#309";p="51954 said:


> I wanna see a Dunngie pic on Masscops!!! Fully festooned with all the appropriate and relevant regalia!!!! :!:


What, the "I love the MA State Police" panties? That's somewhere on here, dude! :lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dammit-I gotta find that thread.....(did I say that out loud?  )


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I think that was in the officers only forum that has since been deleted along with all of the pantie pics.... sorry pap


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Gil";p="51964 said:


> I think that was in the officers only forum that has since been deleted along with all of the pantie pics.... sorry pap


*WHAT!!!* :shock: 
*I knew I joined this board too damn late....*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Curious EMT,

Maybe you need some specs dude, cause I saw what you did and let me tell ya, she's not all that & a bag of chips. 
Maybe you must be an umpire in your spare time. Quick question, was Mr Magoo your dad by chance?? I think I found a picture of you & him at the mall.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

HousingCop";p="51989 said:


> Curious EMT,
> 
> Maybe you need some specs dude, cause I saw what you did and let me tell ya, she's not all that & a bag of chips.


She was, IMO, pretty darn cute. Gotta love the glasses :inlove:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Anyone catch Cops last night? (I know, I'm a loser) But there was one fine female officer of the law on there, don't remember where she worked...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Gil";p="51964 said:


> I think that was in the officers only forum that has since been deleted along with all of the pantie pics.... sorry pap


Repost????


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="52281 said:


> Anyone catch Cops last night? (I know, I'm a loser) But there was one fine female officer of the law on there, don't remember where she worked...


She might have worked in Louisiana, not sure though. I can say that she definitely was a "badge bunny"!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I didn't see it, but the only episode of cops where I saw an attractive female officer was in Alberquerque. 

Louisiana? Are you wearing your beer goggles? That chick with the 80's do that totally was trying too hard to look good for the cameras... meanwhile what they didn't show is some druken a-hole tearing her hair out of her head!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon";p="52378 said:


> I didn't see it, but the only episode of cops where I saw an attractive female officer was in Alberquerque.
> 
> Louisiana? Are you wearing your beer goggles? That chick with the 80's do that totally was trying too hard to look good for the cameras... meanwhile what they didn't show is some druken a-hole tearing her hair out of her head!


Dunngie!
You know I love you cuz you're the sistah I nevah had but................
Are you saying YOU were attracted to the Albequerque female cop?
Cuz that would be HOT!
:twisted:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Is that the same Albequerque cop that ducked and hid behind a big wall while her co-workers were shooting at a guy on the UNM Campus?


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="52378 said:


> Louisiana? Are you wearing your beer goggles? That chick with the 80's do that totally was trying too hard to look good for the cameras...


HAHA...women are so critical of each other.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Nah, it's not that... I'm critical of everyone!

Hey, mpd61... thanks for your fantasy... you filthy-minded perverted little beast! :lol:

You know I love you... :wink:


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

> Anyone catch Cops last night? (I know, I'm a loser) But there was one fine female officer of the law on there, don't remember where she worked...


*JACKSONVILLE, FL*


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

MatchStick";p="52426 said:


> > Anyone catch Cops last night? (I know, I'm a loser) But there was one fine female officer of the law on there, don't remember where she worked...
> 
> 
> *JACKSONVILLE, FL*


 I can't believe I didn't think to just call you directly for that question! :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Damn, I can't find that video clip..


----------

